# KA24E cam question



## xwalterx (May 26, 2005)

http://www.nismoparts.com/catalog/?section=600#1193

anyone know about the R6 version of this cam? i'm putting it in my E which is in an AUTO 90 hardbody. if so, how does the cam perform and what mods do you have? if this thing is a turd, can somebody recomend a differnt model of manufacturer? thanx in advance. so far i have k &n drop in, flowmaster 3 chamber, crane cams hi-6 ignition, crane cams ps-91 coil. everything else stock.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

may be too rough on the street.


----------



## guam_boy00 (Mar 2, 2005)

Well do you know the lift and duration of the cam... And the Cam centerline... If so I can maybe help you on telling when intake valve opens and closes... hopefully that can give you an better Idea into what mods you need...


----------



## xwalterx (May 26, 2005)

cam profile included on link in first post. i was just wondering if anyone had already bought this thing. i've seen it for sale on e-bay too.


----------

